

Ask HN: What are the rarest books in your bookshelf? - wslh


======
tnash
I have a history book that my great-grandmother used in the early 1900s. It's
nice to look at when you need a reminder of how far we've come as a people.

------
bartonfink
I have an original print copy of the Hobbit.

------
wslh
Mystical Experience by Ben-Ami Scharfstein

